# Perfect fursuit



## XenoQc (Apr 20, 2018)

If you could use any technologies you want ho would be your fursuit?

Mine would be a pill transforming me into my character or I would use realy sticky silicone to make a mask that would merdge to my expression eyes,mouth and nose movment. Or I would have a mechanic mask connected to my mind doing the expression and stuff I am thinking to do or I just want. But to be close to humanity I think starting by just an animatronic silicone mask could be really interesting.

What idea of fursuit are you imagining if you could just use any technologies you want?


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 23, 2018)

Becoming a real Anthro


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 23, 2018)

Noted


----------



## haillin (Apr 23, 2018)

Eyes in the back of my head so I know before people try to mess with me. Built in AC wouldn’t hurt either


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 23, 2018)

That should be easy to make. with digital interface in the front wich you can see what from the eyes in the back. Noted


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2018)

The ability to lift my tail, and spray, like a real skunk!


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 25, 2018)

This is kind of silly, but it would be fun to have an otter suit I could comfortably swim in!  So water resistant but not too bouyant, with a head designed for easy breathing and webbed paw flippers...


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 25, 2018)

Those thing are really easy to make seriously easy ^_^

Noted


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 25, 2018)

For more complexity, add in a tail that responds to the movements of my spine and hips in an intuitive feeling way.


----------



## haillin (Apr 25, 2018)

While we’re at it lets add a real life block button. If someone is messing around with you, you can block them and they just become a figurless, inaudible grey blob.


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> For more complexity, add in a tail that responds to the movements of my spine and hips in an intuitive feeling way.



This reminds me, I saw some otters mating in a nature documentary, and their tails looked really funny during the proceedings!  

Made me giggle, it did.



haillin said:


> While we’re at it lets add a real life block button. If someone is messing around with you, you can block them and they just become a figurless, inaudible grey blob.



Oh, that'd be awesome! You'd be rich, if you could invent this : )


----------



## Kiaara (Apr 25, 2018)

Hmm, If I could have any features I wanted on my future fursuit, I would have ears, tail, and wings that twitch depending on my emotion 
Also ventilation


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 25, 2018)

I think I will just make you guys to transform that would be more simple ^_^
God damn biological cellular genetic technologies!


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 25, 2018)

I cant say much for Axxe because he’s relatively plain but for my unicorn Lil Darlin I would LOVE to have eyebrows that move! It would be super cute if they could go from a neutral expression to a grump expression without me having to mess with any magnets. Maybe moving ears/tail to go with it? To really give the whole adorably pissed off pony look. ;V;


----------



## RareDrop (Apr 25, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> For more complexity, add in a tail that responds to the movements of my spine and hips in an intuitive feeling way.


Well might cost $1000 per tail but the technology exists.


----------



## RareDrop (Apr 25, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> I think I will just make you guys to transform that would be more simple ^_^
> God damn biological cellular genetic technologies!


Likely we will get vr to control robots.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 25, 2018)

I like android but I am not much into robots right now


----------



## CMCmaster (May 11, 2018)

An animatronic rig that responds to the wearers facial movements and translates them to the head. Sadly servo motors are big and not fast enough for realistic movements


----------



## XenoQc (May 11, 2018)

Interesting


----------

